# UA Turf Field Day | July 25, 2018



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It is usually difficult for me to break away in the middle of the week, but I attended this last year and thoroughly enjoyed it.



> *University of Arkansas, Division of Agriculture *
> Turfgrass Science Program (http://turf.uark.edu) - Turf Tips
> 
> Greetings! We are excited to once again host the University of Arkansas, Turfgrass Field Day, in Fayetteville AR this summer. *The date for this year's event is July 25, 2018!* The event will start around 7:00 am with a trade show and breakfast, followed by field tours and lunch. Pesticide recertification will also be available and will include some class time after lunch.
> ...


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

This would be cool to attend.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/2018-ut-turf-ornamental-field-day-tickets-45722650679

University of Tennesse is having one as well.

http://www.tennesseeturfgrassweeds.org/Documents/2018%20Turfgrass%20Field%20Day%20Brochure_Final.pdf


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Single person for the event is $80. However, it is cheaper if we could get a group of people to commit. I believe it was $52/person for a group of 10.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Single person for the event is $80. However, it is cheaper if we could get a group of people to commit. I believe it was $52/person for a group of 10.


I went last year and would like to go back, but I have another commitment that day. Trying to figure out if I can swing both.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I just got an email that said The Catfish Hole will be on site frying fish and chicken tenders for lunch. It's kind of a staple around here - one of the places they take our student-athlete recruits when they come for official visits.

Here is a look at the tentative agenda/tracks, vendor booths, etc. I would definitely like to see the fraze mower demonstration.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would go just to see the Fraze mowers in action!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The Trimax mower looks pretty awesome too...

https://youtu.be/Mk98mR7u100


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would go just to see the Fraze mowers in action!!!


+1


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Fraze mowers??? Obviously, it levels the ground like glass. However, is it like extreme scalping in the middle of the mowing season? If a good idea, why doesn't scalping work for us in the middle of summer other than spring warm up?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> The Trimax mower looks pretty awesome too...


+1


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Fraze mowers??? Obviously, it levels the ground like glass. However, is it like extreme scalping in the middle of the mowing season? If a good idea, why doesn't scalping work for us in the middle of summer other than spring warm up?


I've scalped mid season, hoping to avoid it this year!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'd love to go to one of these. PSU has one on August 8th but alas I work.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, just got this email - not sure what happened up there...



> Turfgrass industry friends:
> 
> We regret to inform you that the University of Arkansas Turfgrass Field Day, which was scheduled for July 25, has been cancelled. We had a catastrophic weather event at the research farm yesterday that caused major damage to a significant portion of our research program. With the cleanup that is going to be required over the next week and the salvaging of the research that was compromised, we concluded that cancelling the event was our only option.
> 
> ...


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

We had a rough round of storms come through up here in Bentonville yesterday afternoon, as well as the night before. Lots of trees down around my neighborhood, they must have gotten hit hard down in Fayetteville. It seems like the area between FSM and Fayetteville gets some of the worst weather in the entire region. While I was waiting for a flight at the airport yesterday around 3:00 it got bad enough that I couldn't see the jetbridge out the window any longer. I hope they can recover quickly.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Wow that sucks.

Been going to the NC State field day every year for the past 20 years or so. Love seeing the research, the old profs, plus gotta keep my license current.

Aug 8 this year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://5newsonline.com/2018/07/17/thousands-of-dollars-in-damage-after-storms-rip-through-turfgrass-research-field/


----------

